# least favorite stitch



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm having a problem with the Star stitch. Someone sent me a sqs with this stitch and it is beautiful. I cannot seem to get mine to look the same.
I have researched the Star stitch and the directions are all the same. So it has to be me!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

You would need to swatch but I believe the seed may take a little more yarn. You may need to change your needle size or adjust, but swatching will give you the answer.
9a


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> You would need to swatch but I believe the seed may take a little more yarn. You may need to change your needle size or adjust, but swatching will give you the answer.
> 9a


There's just something about it's looks, after it's knitted that I don't care for.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Blackberry stitch looks nice but I don't like doing it, if it is in an aran pattern I would replace it with something else or chose another pattern. Its very time consuming and basically I do not have the patients for it.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen posts where people don't understand why the Purl stitch isn't easy to do. I, for one, do not find it an easy stitch either. I'm okay while doing the "throw" method, but haven't mastered it while doing the easier pick stitch. sorry I can not remember the correct names for these twoways of knitting. Even looked in the Search portion of this and looks like some people have them mixed up, too. Love the "mistake rib" pattern, and i do have some unintended mistakes when I forget how many stitches I['m knitting then purling. Hubby says it is a "personal problem" and as usual he is right...


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Seed stitch seems to grow very slowly. I don't really enjoy knitting bobbles.


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

A moss stitch would give a different look and still maintain the seed stitch idea.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't like doing bobbles either. Ribbing is very boring, but a necessary evil for a sweater maker like me.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You can do the band in ribbing, but if you want the hat to look like the picture, you're going to have to follow the chart for the rest of it.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You can do the band in ribbing, but if you want the hat to look like the picture, you're going to have to follow the chart for the rest of it.


Can I not sub the seed stitch around the pattern for say the stocking stitch?


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


I just use garter stitch instead and so far it has always worked. . .Jo


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jodie78 said:


> I just use garter stitch instead and so far it has always worked. . .Jo


Same here!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

have you tried the broken seed stitch? To me it looks betteer than the "regular" seed stitch.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

What is the different?


mavies said:


> A moss stitch would give a different look and still maintain the seed stitch idea.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Never mind. I looked it up.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree - I don't like the seed stictch


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

don't care at all for garter stitch, it is used a lot but I avoid it whenever possible


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm beginning to completely ignore a pattern if there is seed stitch involved, definitely in need of a sub stitch.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

I find that I don't mind knitting an edge or border in seed stitch, but not an entire project. I recently knit a cap that was to be all seed stitch. I knit a 1" seed stitch lower edge and the rest in garter stitch. I think it gives very much the same effect. So I agree with the knitter above.

What is the difference between seed and moss stitch?


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

check out the website New Stitch A Day. They show how to do the Star Stitch on video.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Garter stitch....it looks unfinished to me. I usually substitute another edging.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i don't know if it is a stitch at all, but i dislike doing
psso stitches in a pattern.. Don't ask me why


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
I'm not a fan of seed stitch, either. I'm not thrilled with the way it looks or with the way it interrupts the "flow" of my knitting... which is odd considering how many patterns I do which require things like YO, SSK, etc. to make things lacy. There is such a thing as double seed stitch (I think that's what it's called), where you do K2, P2, then reverse it in the row above. Maybe that would be alright in that pattern?


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

lindakaren12 said:


> Garter stitch....it looks unfinished to me. I usually substitute another edging.


OK, yeah, I have to agree with this one, too... More often than not, I substitute stockinette stitch for garter stitch when I'm doing a pattern which calls for rows of garter stitch. It depends, though... I once made a baby cardigan which was mostly stockinette stitch with a bit of garter stitch thrown in for texture. I didn't mind that.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


That is a cute hat. If you change the stitch just be sure that your gauge will work out to make it the right size. You don't want to do stockinette at the beginning as it will curl or roll up.


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

oh, what a beautiful critter-so powerful looking!!!


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

I don't like plain garter stitch and hate bobbles!!


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I dislike ribbing and any sequence where there is much backward-sing and forward-sing of the yarn. I find it tedious and boring and time consuming.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


I don't like bobbles. I think they look like nipples. I already have 2 of those and I don't need any more, thank you.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Not fond of ribbing I prefer to substitute the moss stitch


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I don't like bobbles. I think they look like nipples. I already have 2 of those and I don't need any more, thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I don't like bobbles. I think they look like nipples. I already have 2 of those and I don't need any more, thank you.


Agreed...

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mavies said:


> A moss stitch would give a different look and still maintain the seed stitch idea.


LOL I call seed stitch moss stitch, my Mum always said' moss stitch 'it has the same effect I think


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I luv the seed stitch---only I knit to meditate and relax and I always mess-up /////so I guess its the seed stitch or the honeycomb.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> Can I not sub the seed stitch around the pattern for say the stocking stitch?


Stocking stitch (aka stockinette) will curl, seed stitch won't.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I hat the popcorn stitch. Don't like the way it looks, and hate doing it too.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Drop Stitch. I tried to make a drop stitch scarf, the free one on Ravelry, and it just looked way too loose. My version looked awful. Love the picture but I couldn't do it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

KnittingSquare said:


> Not fond of ribbing I prefer to substitute the moss stitch


Ok,when I do 'moss stitch' it's k1 p1 to end of row, then reverse on next row, so how is seed stitch done please ?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know why, but I hate doing a "Purl 3 Together". If that's anywhere in the instructions I skip the project and move on!


----------



## Granny'sKnits (Jan 18, 2014)

The seed stitch advantage is that it lies nice and flat. You might consider using the texture stitch. New Stitch a Day has video directions.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess mine is more of a technique than a stitch...but I dislike short rows....too much turning and everyone has a different take on "Wrap and Turn"....I don't mind doing the heel of socks....guess I am talking more about crescent shawls.

Wish everyone would settle on just one way of doing W&T instead reinventing it each time...so maybe mine is "Wrap and Turn"!!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

My least favourite - any colour work that is done with slipping the stitch instead of just knitting it. Like, when it says to knit a row with one colour, then use the second colour and knit some, slip some, then go back and knit with the first colour again.... I don't like the look of it. And I don't like that some stitches are stretched out, and others are tightened up.

My second least favourite is doing colour work by doing duplicate stitch. Too much yarn in each of those stitches, too hard to keep the tension, plus once you finish knitting, you aren't finished the project.... You have to go over and s-l-o-w-l-y make the stitches again with a darning needle.... why not just knit them using the right colour in the first place???


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Although I love the way it looks, I hate to knit the " eye of the partridge" stitch on sock heels. It wears well and looks good, so I plod on, thinking it doesn't use many stitches and it is done fairly quickly. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ok,when I do 'moss stitch' it's k1 p1 to end of row, then reverse on next row, so how is seed stitch done please ?


It's the same but in Australia we call it Moss


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice pattern! Several people made it with regular ribbing for the band. My least favorite look is plain garter stitch. So easy to do but I just don't like the look!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

in theory you could use any stitch that is a multiple of 2, 5, 10..... if doing either the small or large sizes also multiples of 4... that leaves a huge number of stitch patterns possible.... new stitch a day os a great resource for patterns
here are some others
http://www.craftcookie.com/
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
http://www.yarnspirations.com/stitch-gallery
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
http://thewalkertreasury.wordpress.com/

and the list goes on lol

meanwhile this weekend i decided to make a hat and use up scraps and decided ....on seed stitch
i think it looks kind of cute..

i used scraps of every weight from lace to aran.... blended yarns to bring it up to uniform weight where needed... unified everything by adding a laceweight silk mohair which tomes all the colours and makes it flufffffy.... i call it scrappy hat


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Granny'sKnits said:


> The seed stitch advantage is that it lies nice and flat. You might consider using the texture stitch. New Stitch a Day has video directions.


Thankyou, I just goggled it, -- seed stitch is 2 rows ki pi, then reverse, where as moss st. is a single row k1p1 and next row reverse, we learn something new all the time here don't we, but- I expect more experienced knitters than I, already knew that LOL :thumbup:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knitted the Bell Curve Skirt. It had knit 5 together, yo, knit in the same stitch, yo, knit in the same stitch. It's bad enough knitting 5 together, but then trying to insert the needle in the same 5 stitches 2 more times was a real challenge. I was using size 6 needles. To work this stitch I had to dig out my size 1 needles. Fortunately there were 4 of these stitches in each round (2 for the front and 2 the back) of the skirt and only worked every 3 rows.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree. My least favorite stitch is all seed. That changing the yarn from the front to the back for every stitch is not something I enjoy doing. Had to do eighteen rows of this once for a blanket edge and after eight or nine rows just had to quit. Will be interested to see what others recommend as a substitute.


----------



## PatVH (Oct 1, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


*******
The popcorn stitch. I avoid it if all possible.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


Try
row one :knit2,Purl 1 across[wrong side]
row two : purl across[right side]

You get a nice effect with the minimum of effort and the wrong side looks rather good too.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I hate doing ribbing and garter stitch.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hate doing bobbles!!!! Not wild about dropped stitches. I just know one of those things will try to escape. 

Can some one explain the difference between moss and seed stitch? I thought they were the same thing just different names. 

I'm a thrower and although it slows me down, purling to me is about the same as knitting. Just the going back and forth changing ghe yarn from front to back slows me down. Keep telling myself I need to learn continental or something faster.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I'm having a problem with the Star stitch. Someone sent me a sqs with this stitch and it is beautiful. I cannot seem to get mine to look the same.
> I have researched the Star stitch and the directions are all the same. So it has to be me!


I don't like the seed stitch, only because I find it takes so much time to go back and forth with the yarn, but I love the look, therefore I bite the bullet and do it.
SwampCatNana,
I tried the star stitch for the 12" square swap and like you I can't seem to get it. I have watched the video many times, it looks easy enough, but still can't get it. I will keep trying. Will not let this stitch beat me.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Bobbles, and the picking up part of wrap and turn. I never do it right.


----------



## mwilsonmd (Feb 28, 2013)

I just finished the Indian Feathers lace shawl It has nupps or beads. As I didn't have any beads and was snowed in and couldn't get out to get any, I did it with the nupps. Never again! They are torture! I was happy with the result but they are too much trouble.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't like bobbles or most other "busy" looking stitches. Seed stitch is fine with me however and purling is just as easy as knitting. I do knit continental so moving the yarn from back to front goes pretty well for me.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I do not like to purl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> Can I not sub the seed stitch around the pattern for say the stocking stitch?


you could but it would be easier to just find a pattern that has the stitches you like... if you use the stockinette stitch for this... it will be smaller... the seed stitch has the looser purls with it... the texture alone would change and so will the size, this might be a good time to play with stitches.. if the pattern you have is simple enough and flexible.. you could try new stitch patterns and still be ok...


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mwilsonmd said:


> I just finished the Indian Feathers lace shawl It has nupps or beads. As I didn't have any beads and was snowed in and couldn't get out to get any, I did it with the nupps. Never again! They are torture! I was happy with the result but they are too much trouble.


It is beautiful though


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Hate hate hate the seed stitch. I think it's pretty, but I hate doing it. Knitting a sweater in seed stitch totally changed my tension. The sweater turned out huge. Now I don't knit to gauge anymore, and when I knit the seed stitch now I have to double wrap the working yarn around my finger to keep a tighter tension.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ok,when I do 'moss stitch' it's k1 p1 to end of row, then reverse on next row, so how is seed stitch done please ?


It's the same thing.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Lizruork said:


> meanwhile this weekend i decided to make a hat and use up scraps and decided ....on seed stitch
> i think it looks kind of cute..
> i used scraps of every weight from lace to aran.... blended yarns to bring it up to uniform weight where needed... unified everything by adding a laceweight silk mohair which tomes all the colours and makes it flufffffy.... i call it scrappy hat


A perfect name for a pretty pretty hat that will be fun to wear, great use of your scraps 
:thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

mwilsonmd said:


> I just finished the Indian Feathers lace shawl It has nupps or beads. As I didn't have any beads and was snowed in and couldn't get out to get any, I did it with the nupps. Never again! They are torture! I was happy with the result but they are too much trouble.


Your shawl is gorgeous, you will always remember the winter of 2014 when you wear it!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I really dislike garter stitch. I don't like doing it and I don't like how it looks. Same with bobbles.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Since I've always knitted "continental" - yarn controlled by left hand, throwing- yarn from right hand - seems clumsy to me.
As a beginner I didn't like purling, but got over it.....takes practice.
I prefer knitting when I have to keep count of my sts....they're right there on the needle. Crochet for me....not so easy and obvious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hate any knit one purl one whether it is rib or moss stitch. I do it but am glad when that part is over and couldn't make a garment in any type of rib.


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

I dislike the bobble stitch also. I'm don't like how it looks or perhaps how I make them look!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would think any rib stitch combination would take the place of moss stitch....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That is gorgeous, worth all your trouble :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Carole Murphy said:


> I've seen posts where people don't understand why the Purl stitch isn't easy to do. I, for one, do not find it an easy stitch either. I'm okay while doing the "throw" method, but haven't mastered it while doing the easier pick stitch. sorry I can not remember the correct names for these twoways of knitting. Even looked in the Search portion of this and looks like some people have them mixed up, too. Love the "mistake rib" pattern, and i do have some unintended mistakes when I forget how many stitches I['m knitting then purling. Hubby says it is a "personal problem" and as usual he is right...


Do a search for Combined Continental knitting... the purl stitch is really quite easy when done that way.
jane


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't like cables or bobbles. The cables pull and the bobbles look weird just hanging out. I have often wondered if I could substitute a Nupp for a bobble. The look is somewhat the same but is completely worked into the body of the sweater or shawl/afghan. I love the look of seed stitch but I avoid it only because it is a time consumer. I'm a lace girl.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a thrower, and any stitch where I have to do K1, P1 drives me crazy. So, I avoid K1P1 ribbing, too.

Hazel


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

Blackberry stitch if there is a large area of it. Knitting the 3 sts together constantly makes my fingers ache.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Seed stitch seems to grow very slowly. I don't really enjoy knitting bobbles.


I too absolutely hate doing bobbles !! Always leave them out of the pattern.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Kitchener stitch! Seaming stitch!
Bobbles is next, knitting 'em or wearing 'em. (I'm not a dainty person and for me they snag or drag on stuff and get dirty fast.)


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't like the seed stitch either, but I now do a double seed stitch and I love it! I love how it comes out....it looks like a complicated pattern when it's finished!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Nanny Val said:


> Blackberry stitch looks nice but I don't like doing it, if it is in an aran pattern I would replace it with something else or chose another pattern. Its very time consuming and basically I do not have the patience for it.


I totally agree! I made a simple hat with this stitch and it took forever. It makes a lot of extra work, track yarn and extra patience.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Herringbone stitch. Makes me crazy!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't like bobbles and they are in a pattern I'm doing now. Haven't gotten to that point yet but hope I can see someway around them or think of something in lieu of. This an afghan and it would be a pain having to turn the work like you have to do in a bobble.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> Can I not sub the seed stitch around the pattern for say the stocking stitch?


If you do, you'll get an edge that that rolls up. Seed stitch is one of my favorites, but if you don't like it, try the double moss stith. Or, as another KPer suggested, do the tried and true rib - just be sure to go down at least one needle size, then back to the size the pattern uses for the rest of the project.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought a pattern for a baby blanket with the star flower. I tried so many times every which way, but cannot get it to look like the pic. I may take it out and try again.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not crazy about seed stitch, but if it's only for an edging I can get through it. My least favorite stitch is P2 or P3 through the back loop - feel like I'm standing on my head when I have to do those. But right now I'm doing a shawl that has a lot of P2tbl and its getting easier to do - practice makes perfect, I guess! Paula


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

love the look of cables,but hate knitting them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kitchener.


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

Corrugated ribbing... Love the look; hate the doing !


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

I also find ribbing difficult.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I also am in the 'don't like to purl' camp. I get it - without it, knitting would be monotonous - but I just don't enjoy doing it. I forced myself to go from 'throwing' to doing it in continental style, and after a while it did get easier. Just not any more fun.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I hate doing Brioche Stitch. I once took a class on doing it and it was such an unpleasant experience that I never tried it again.

Don't too much care for trinity stitch somehow.

And Grafting - I'm really bad at grafting.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Why do so many knitters seem to find seed, rib or moss st time consuming? I am a 'flicker' and it takes me the same amount of time to rib, seed, moss as it does to garter or stockinette.
It must just be me.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Bobbles give me a pain. I love cables and lace but put a bobble in it and I groan. Who needs those knobs anyway?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

mavies said:


> A moss stitch would give a different look and still maintain the seed stitch idea.


I thought moss stitch and seed stitch were just different names for the same stitch. Learn something every day


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

mwilsonmd said:


> I just finished the Indian Feathers lace shawl It has nupps or beads. As I didn't have any beads and was snowed in and couldn't get out to get any, I did it with the nupps. Never again! They are torture! I was happy with the result but they are too much trouble.


That is incredibly beautiful. What's a nupp?


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Stockinette - boring, boring, boring YAWN!!!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I guess mine is more of a technique than a stitch...but I dislike short rows....too much turning and everyone has a different take on "Wrap and Turn"....I don't mind doing the heel of socks....guess I am talking more about crescent shawls.
> 
> Wish everyone would settle on just one way of doing W&T instead reinventing it each time...so maybe mine is "Wrap and Turn"!!!


I used to hate short rows too - but then someone posted on here about German short rows. Wow! How much better that method is!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I would think any rib stitch combination would take the place of moss stitch....


Not really. Rib is stretchy - that is, it can be pulled wider, then it naturally wants to pull back.

Moss stitch (seed stitch, double seed stitch, double moss stitch) all tend to stay flat. And don't stretch or retract any more than any other basic knit fabric.


----------



## TroElli (Jul 1, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


That's the great thing about knitting.. you can mostly do whatever you want.. :thumbup: Maybe try 6 rounds of 1x1 ribbing with your smaller needle before increasing to your larger needle size and then start your 10-stitch pattern repeats from there. If you want a slouchier hat, try increasing your stitch count by approx 20%.. just make sure your final number is a multiple of 10.. e.g., if you cast on 80, increase to at least 100. Good luck!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't like the plain stockinette stitch.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

mavies said:


> A moss stitch would give a different look and still maintain the seed stitch idea.


What is the difference between moss st. and seed st? I thought they were the same, just different names. I know I don't really like doing it, it's time consuming, and boring. I don't mind if it's just for border.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

deshka said:


> What is the difference between moss st. and seed st? I thought they were the same, just different names. I know I don't really like doing it, it's time consuming, and boring. I don't mind if it's just for border.


http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/?p=827

I mostly agree with this - there are other links if you google for moss stitch vs seed stitch.

Some people say the difference is whether it is done over an even number of stitches or an odd number of stitches.

BUT - really, seed stitch and moss stitch are the same thing, just different names used in different locations from the pre-internet days.

Basically, seed/moss stitch is a knit one purl one repeat where, on the return rows, you knit the purls and purl the knits. In ribbing, you knit the knits and purl the purls.

There is also a "double seed/moss stitch", in which you do two rows of knit the knits and purl the purls. Then, you will do a row of knit the purls, purl the knits, then another row of knit the knits and purl the purls. Or, more simply, as stated in the link above, where they call it "American Moss Stitch", which is more widely known as double seed or double moss stitch.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think you could swap seed stitch for stocking stitch, you would need a more substantial stitch like someone else mentioned moss stitch is rather nice to use or garter stitch. I think they would be the only options I would use.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Nanny Val said:


> Blackberry stitch looks nice but I don't like doing it, if it is in an aran pattern I would replace it with something else or chose another pattern. Its very time consuming and basically I do not have the patients for it.


I don't mind doing blackberry, except when it comes to decreasing , I never know where/how to do, as in, are the 3 stitches counted as one, or is the one stitch counted as 3.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I do not think the purl stitch is a hard stitch - I have just never liked the look of it, I don't know why.

I am not so bad now but I always cringed when I had to do a purl row.


----------



## earlpay (Jan 20, 2014)

I understand its the look of the stitch that doesn't appeal. I knit the continental method with the wool held in the left hand but with a difference. I knit into the back of all my stitches. Rib and moss stitch are a breeze as the movement back and forth is as easy as plain knitting. For the fun of it, try it some time. All the best!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Pjmcd, love the dress in your avatar. Can you refer me to the pattern!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

When I was younger, seed stitch was a pain. Now it doesn't bother me, I kinda like a little mundane. Now my nemisis is patterns that I can't tell my row by just looking! At the present, I have two projects that way. I received some beautiful yarn in the mail today and am dying to use it. Alas, I won't do it as over Christmas I spent one whole day trying to figure out my right row on the one. Lesson learned.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Seed stitch too.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

What is the difference between the moss and seed stitch. I always thought they were the same thing.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like the seed stitch though it does take extra yarn and time. I am knitting a jacket now using the seed st. I like the dimensions the stitch gives and the texture. to each her own....


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

garter, hate the look of it


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Connie W said:


> Pjmcd, love the dress in your avatar. Can you refer me to the pattern!


I don't know anything of the dress, that's my granddaughter, posing for her modeling position, I can find out for you though


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


Not that I've done a lot of different stitches, but I try to avoid the seed stitch too. I agree with you, it never looks right :-(


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> What is your least favorite knitting stitch? For some reason, mine is seed stitch, I don't like the way it looks after knitting it, was doing a hat using this pattern, going to completely tear it apart, and go a different route. Can I switch the seed stitch to a different stitch, and still use the same pattern design? I am doing the mineralogy hat.


 :thumbup: Whenever possible I do a moss stitch instead, which I like very much.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I don't like bobbles. I think they look like nipples. I already have 2 of those and I don't need any more, thank you.


I agree, don't like doing them at all


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not really big on lacy stitch patterns, and sometimes run into problems with yarn overs (yo). 

Easily, I can say my favorite stitch pattern is any cable design!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When I'm doing a dishcloth border I would do the seed stitch instead of the garter it gives the cloth a more of a professional look.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My least favorite stitch is "purling through the back loop". This was in a complicated sweater I once made. When I tried to get clarification, the instructions said "if you think you're doing it wrong, you're probably doing it right"! That wasn't too helpful.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Purling through the back loop is my least favorite of any stitch.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

isn't the Moss and Seed stitch the same?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't have a least favorite stitch, but perhaps if you try the moss stitch, as someone mentioned earlier, you might prefer it to the seed stitch. It looks quite nice (moss st). Good luck.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Bobbles. Methinks they're ugly, too lol


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I'm having a problem with the Star stitch. Someone sent me a sqs with this stitch and it is beautiful. I cannot seem to get mine to look the same.
> I have researched the Star stitch and the directions are all the same. So it has to be me!


Purl 3 stitches together and leave on left needle, wrap yarn over and under the right needle and purl those same 3 stitches together again; then drop them off the left needle, knit 1 and make star again; repeat across.

If you are a tight knitter use a needle one size up for those star rows only.






Hope this helps. If not, ask again.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> Can I not sub the seed stitch around the pattern for say the stocking stitch?


You need a border of either garter (knit every stitch) or the seed stitch to keep the edges from curling.

Some say slip the first stitch and purl the last stitch of a row - I haven't tried that.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine is bobbles. They look nice but take a lot of yarn and time.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

dlarkin said:


> What is the different?


Thy are the same, just different names.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

joycevv said:


> My least favorite stitch is "purling through the back loop". This was in a complicated sweater I once made. When I tried to get clarification, the instructions said "if you think you're doing it wrong, you're probably doing it right"! That wasn't too helpful.


First time I encountered purling thru the back I was practically standing on my head trying to do it. I finally figured out that if I turned the work it was easier.....


----------



## kriley58 (Oct 7, 2013)

I havent heard of Star stitch can you send me the instructions for stitch only and I will try to figure it out, hope this helps


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I asked my daughter about the dress in the avatar, she said someone in ky made it for her for the photo shoot. she did not know anything about the pattern.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Nanny Val said:


> Blackberry stitch looks nice but I don't like doing it, if it is in an aran pattern I would replace it with something else or chose another pattern. Its very time consuming and basically I do not have the patients for it.


Me too! It's a pain.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually, I hate to do the purl stitch, but it is a necessary evil. It might be why I like garter stitch patterns and knitting on circular needles in the round.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't like the look of bobbles.
And I don't like anything that includes the directions 'draw up a loop' to make elongated loops.
Not much a fan of dropped stitch patterns unless the yarn is lace weight...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't like the rib stitch. I don't like the tediousness of having to bring the yarn back and forth every stitch or every two stitches depending on the type of ribbing.


----------



## DuketrueBlue (Jan 21, 2014)

I didn't much care to purl as I knit continental, but one day I sat down with computer and knitting and youtube and tried all the various methods demonstrated there as well as on craftsy, lion brand yarns, etc, until I found a way that made sense and was easy for me to do. Drives the people in my knitting group crazy, but works for me!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

kriley58 said:


> I havent heard of Star stitch can you send me the instructions for stitch only and I will try to figure it out, hope this helps


Please scroll back - earlier post on this page for Star Stitch video.

The lady was trying to copy a stitch she saw and doesn't have a pattern.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

So far, the bobble is the one I dislike the most and try to avoid!


----------



## Pinkle (Aug 28, 2012)

I prefer the look of stockinette, but I really like doing any stitch - just have trouble remembering where I am in a pattern.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Seed stitch and British moss stitch are the same, but American moss stitch is different.
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/?p=827


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheena said:


> Seed stitch and British moss stitch are the same, but American moss stitch is different.
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/?p=827


Thanks for bringing this to our attention, I see the difference is in the even and uneven stitches.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't really have a least fav stitch. My problem is I see another project I want to do now... :twisted:
I do have a least fav yarn...Regiea Highland tweed which hates ANY stitch/pattern that "manipulates" it over much. It is happy with purl, knit an OCCASIONAL yarn over or 2 together. None of that going in the back loop to make a twist or cables...it will get even with YOU!!! So just do what it wants you to and you get a lovely pair of socks!


----------

